# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Beam me up, Scottie.  I don't question my own eyes.

## Network

Do you have a planet for me out there?  I watched a few movies before _the year 2000_ with better graphics.  These are from films supporting the mythological take on the 911 attack.    



Exhibit A:  identical to exhibit B, except 20 less beams, and the fact that levels merge into the building, in pitiful fashion on the right side.  count'em, try to fake'em from the correct number of beams in exhibit B, from the same angle, different film.  Search the guy's name and watch his film of the event. 





Exhibit B:








There are no men who are 15 feet tall. Go search the dimensions of the trade centers.  Don't miss out on the even larger giant below this one.  Want to see even more ridiculous portrayals of victims, go check out their names, the incredible number of repeating odd last names, and their laughable memorial pictures.  Go search for them in the SSDI (social security death index).  Yes the buildings fell, you figure out the rest.   The ball is yours.

----------


## Guest

The 39 beams and 59 thing is weird.  :|

----------


## Network

> The 39 beams and 59 thing is weird.  :|



I found King Kong and his even larger cousin more laughable.

Obviously the uhhhh filmmaker thought those were house windows, not high rise windows.

So much of the photos and videos from that event are unbelievably fake and obviously so, and copied from pictures/videos allegedly from other sources, it begs the question why.

----------


## Network

Here's the synopsis of the rant.  The trade centers had been gradually depopulated after the '93 attack.  Those levels hit by (something) had no people.  The lower levels with people were quickly evacuated.  Very few or at least much less than proclaimed in the official story actually died in the _attack_.      

Half of the evidence provided for public consumption is ridiculous, fake, and manipulative.  The media lies at a much larger scale than one even imagines.  The main networks (only 4 live shots of the impact of planes from "helicopters" were recorded that day) are all subjects of the military industry and the military state.  Their proclamations and evidence should be studied thoroughly and refuted where possible, and they have been roundly refuted on this epic event.

But, the people....the people...are helplessly clueless.

----------


## Calypso Jones

so how many 'beams'  ARE across the building.    I see some definite distortions in the 59 beam photo.  If that one is the true one then you MIGHT get me interested in your conspiracy theory.

----------


## Guest

> Here's the synopsis of the rant.  The trade centers had been gradually depopulated after the '93 attack.  Those levels hit by (something) had no people.  The lower levels with people were quickly evacuated.  Very few or at least much less than proclaimed in the official story actually died in the _attack_.      
> 
> Half of the evidence provided for public consumption is ridiculous, fake, and manipulative.  The media lies at a much larger scale than one even imagines.  The main networks (only 4 live shots of the impact of planes from "helicopters" were recorded that day) are all subjects of the military industry and the military state.  Their proclamations and evidence should be studied thoroughly and refuted where possible, as they have been roundly refuted on this epic event.


You know, I never considered the idea that the "deaths" could have been of fake people.  Where's the link to that, again?

----------


## Network

> so how many 'beams'  ARE across the building.    I see some definite distortions in the 59 beam photo.  If that one is the true one then you MIGHT get me interested in your conspiracy theory.



There are 59 beams, therefore, the photo that you think was manipulated represents reality better than the 39 beam video.  (they also fixed the levels merging into the building on the right)

The idea is...the 39 beam film came out at a later date than the 59 beam video, and whoops, they got the wrong track, the unmodified track. It's obviously the same perspective.

----------


## Calypso Jones

How does one account for all the eye witnesses?   The jumpers bodies?   It happened. Are you just saying that WE did it?

----------


## Guest

> How does one account for all the eye witnesses?   The jumpers bodies?   It happened. Are you just saying that WE did it?


I imagine he's saying that the plane part wasn't real.

----------


## Network

> You know, I never considered the idea that the "deaths" could have been of fake people.  Where's the link to that, again?



I wish I could point you to the best of the best of preposterous evidence that these people existed and that these people actually worked in the Trade Centers, but I've been pouring over that place and can't point you right there.  Search "vicsims clues"  

Memorial victim photos are from terrible quality to obviously copy pasted faces in different surroundings, to rows of people (alphabetically listed) having remarkably similar features, like a program stretched/merged their features.

When did Michael Jackson's "It don't matter if you're black or white" come out, by the way?  That one just came to mind.

----------


## Dan40

Conspiracy theorists are simply wackos.

----------


## Network

Nice effort Dan.

You simply cannot refute reality and jump to namecalling.  Go ahead man, look up those videos and watch them, then post your analysis.  In fact, dig anywhere outside of what the military media told you and debate me.

You can't, because you are a propagandized ignoramus.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Post the link to the pictures/photos of people or whatever you have.

----------


## Network

> How does one account for all the eye witnesses?   The jumpers bodies?   It happened. Are you just saying that WE did it?



What type of budget were they working with?  How many actors can you buy on an unlimited budget that confiscates wealth from others...especially when they know no one will really die.  What jumpers bodies?  The jumpers were fake, as I just showed you with King Kong.  

I'm not saying _we_ did it.  I'm saying that the media pretended that terrorists killed a few thousand Americans on a day when a depopulated business center was demolished.  

I'm saying that there were no planes, possibly missiles.  I'm mainly saying that both the "live" footage of the event and the later released amateur footage is 100% provably fake.  They are still releasing images and videos to this very day trying to cover the tracks.  Why would they still be releasing videos and pictures, what was the holdup?  

They've been exposed as faking the entire thing to the public, only most of the public doesn't know because they come from Dan40's school of "faith"

----------


## Dan40

> What type of budget were they working with?  How many actors can you buy on an unlimited budget that confiscates wealth from others...especially when they know no one will really die.  What jumpers bodies?  The jumpers were fake, as I just showed you with King Kong.  
> 
> I'm not saying _we_ did it.  I'm saying that the media pretended that terrorists killed a few thousand Americans on a day when a depopulated business center was demolished.  
> 
> I'm saying that there were no planes, possibly missiles.  I'm mainly saying that both the "live" footage of the event and the later released amateur footage is 100% provably fake.  They are still releasing images and videos to this very day trying to cover the tracks.  Whey would they still be releasing videos and pictures, what was the holdup?  
> 
> They've been exposed as faking the entire thing to the public, only most of the public doesn't know because they come from Dan40's school of "faith"


What you are saying is that hundreds or thousands were IN on the conspiracy.  Including hundreds of MEDIA TYPES.  And you're saying they are all keeping the secret.  It would be difficult for anyone to post anything MORE stupid than that.

Dan40 doesn't believe in "faith" of any kind, or stupid doctored conspiracy nut-job videos.

There are 3 kinds of people

1. People that make things happen. (My group)

2. People that watch things happen.

3. People that wander around wondering, "What Happened?"  Conspiracy Theorists are in this group.

Also, in ANY group of 2 or more, one person is the leader.  I am not inclined to follow you.

----------


## Network

> What you are saying is that hundreds or thousands were IN on the conspiracy.  Including hundreds of MEDIA TYPES.  And you're saying they are all keeping the secret.  It would be difficult for anyone to post anything MORE stupid than that.
> 
> Dan40 doesn't believe in "faith" of any kind, or stupid doctored conspiracy nut-job videos.
> 
> There are 3 kinds of people
> 
> 1. People that make things happen. (My group)
> 
> 2. People that watch things happen.
> ...



If you don't believe in doctored videos, then you should certainly revisit the videos shown in live coverage on television that very day, and should certainly check out the amateur videos released thereafter.  While you're at it, go and find me some pictures of the victims. Heavy hitters living in Manhattan preferably, not awful photos of old, foreign, blurred janitors.  

There are mainly two kinds of people:

1.  People who are wrong.

2.  People with evidence.

----------


## Guest

> What you are saying is that hundreds or thousands were IN on the conspiracy.


Hundreds of thousands?  Really?  Hmmm.  Go on.




> Including hundreds of MEDIA TYPES.  And you're saying they are all keeping the secret.  It would be difficult for anyone to post anything MORE stupid than that.


How do you know they are hypothetically keeping it secret?  Maybe some of this evidence Network's presenting was leaked?

I mean, if the government _did_ do this it stands to reason that if you worked for them you'd be too scared shitless to say anything to anyone and if you did it would be soooooooo scary for you and probably come out in bits and pieces over 10 years.




> Dan40 doesn't believe in "faith" of any kind, or stupid doctored conspiracy nut-job videos.


It's doctored?  Can you show how you know this???

--I need popcorn first.




> There are 3 kinds of people


Just three?




> 1. People that make things happen. (My group)


Like what kind of things?  




> 2. People that watch things happen.


...everyone with cable




> 3. People that wander around wondering, "What Happened?"  Conspiracy Theorists are in this group.


and every scientist on the planet...




> Also, in ANY group of 2 or more, one person is the leader.  I am not inclined to follow you.


not really...if you have two alpha's together they bicker and fight a lot and then they make up and then they fight some more and then someone will say something about one of you and you just get SO PISSED that someone would talk about your boo like that and you get all ugly and pissy and forget you were just fighting the day before and go at the person that said something about or to him...and it just turns into an ugly mess...

----------


## Network

> Hundreds of thousands?  Really?  Hmmm.  Go on.
> 
> How do you know they are hypothetically keeping it secret?  Maybe some of this evidence Network's presenting was leaked?
> 
> I mean, if the government _did_ do this it stands to reason that if you worked for them you'd be too scared shitless to say anything to anyone and if you did it would be soooooooo scary for you and probably come out in bits and pieces over 10 years.



He said "hundreds OR thousands".   :Wink: 


He's not going to dive into 911 fakery or reality as deeply as I have, so I guess he's just going to go on faith.  No worries.

----------


## garyo

We can all theorize but the end result from the left is Bush did it.

----------


## Dan40

> Hundreds of thousands?  Really?  Hmmm.  Go on.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know they are hypothetically keeping it secret?  Maybe some of this evidence Network's presenting was leaked?
> 
> I mean, if the government _did_ do this it stands to reason that if you worked for them you'd be too scared shitless to say anything to anyone and if you did it would be soooooooo scary for you and probably come out in bits and pieces over 10 years.
> 
> 
> ...


You WILL learn, if you ever trip over reality, that the 3 types of people are true.  As is the emergence of leadership.

2 Alpha's or 2 or more anybody's, ONE will be the leader.  Plain fact.

----------


## Guest

> You WILL learn, if you ever trip over reality, that the 3 types of people are true.  As is the emergence of leadership.


I live in reality, my friend.  I have a job that refuses to allow me a moment of fantasy.  I don't think that humans can be thrust into groups with accuracy and assuredly not groups of "3s".  




> 2 Alpha's or 2 or more anybody's, ONE will be the leader.  Plain fact.


I dunno, I've yet to give over the reigns and neither has my friend.  Maybe one day one of us will "win" but so far we're both just two people running in the same direction at the same time with no one leading.

----------


## Network

Anyways...I'm quite sure that no dogmatic believers here will challenge the man/men behind the basis of my assertions.  That is a real, decade-long photo/video forensics analysis of the event.

http://cluesforum.info/  hope to see you there, Dan.

As an engineer, I can offer an explanation for the laughable and unprecedented collapse of the 2 buildings from a lighter object on top collapsing straight down through the rest of the building.

It cannot happen.

It was completely CGI.

----------


## Network

The beams below were hot enough to melt into a cloud of concrete dust.  ahaha.  They rushed all of debris out of the nation, because, just because.

This lame event has been shredded to pieces.  The masses, the same ones who still believe in democrats/republicans, are the same ones who allow the myth to continue.  

It's all fake.  Now that we know it, what else is fake?  The heroic pictures you see in the warstream media of freedom fighters, damn right, fake or staged.  Obviously staged, no?  Do photographers really capture these fighters in such a perfect heroic posture during battle?  Are they on the frontlines as Ahmad runs away from a Gaddafi mortar bomb?  No flinching, such brave photographers.  

Better wake on up.  The digital propaganda has been gracing the pages of the trusted (for no reason at all) mainstain media articles for a while now.  You can't trust any of it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Popular Mechanics had a great series? of articles.   Actually i don't remember now if it was a series or just one big one, that debunked the conspiracy theories revolving around this attack.   I read it online.

And isn't it odd that with every attack on this country rather here or in some other location, someone always comes up with some conspiracy theory involving US?    Maybe THAT is the conspiracy.

----------


## Network

> Popular Mechanics had a great series? of articles.   Actually i don't remember now if it was a series or just one big one, that debunked the conspiracy theories revolving around this attack.   I read it online.
> 
> And isn't it odd that with every attack on this country rather here or in some other location, someone always comes up with some conspiracy theory involving US?    Maybe THAT is the conspiracy.


There hasn't been an attack on this country. And if they support the lighter object demolishing a stronger object at a perfectly vertical pattern theory, then they are not worth talking to.  

Pop Mechanics -> Chertoff, as in Michael Chertoff, author of the Patriot Act and one of the biggest dual-citizen pieces of shit to ever grace this nation.




> *Benjamin Chertoff is a journalist, photographer and video producer. He is most known for his work on the Popular Mechanics article 9/11: Debunking The Myths
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Chertoff


Sorry if you say you don't know him, Benjamin, I don't believe you.

Meanwhile have a laugh at this one, as Michael Chertoff probably has at some point in time.  I found the victims you were looking for...

http://septemberclues.info/vicsims_photo-analyses.htm

----------


## Network

But the best are right here!  Yes folks, these are Manhattan high-rolling victims.

http://septemberclues.info/vicsimripiculous.htm

----------


## Network

Bar code tat on the face?  I like it   -Mike Tyson.

----------


## Network

Let's not stop now.  Hand on - hand off





30s cartoon

----------


## Network

The good news is that I don't think the US government killed 3,000 American citizens.

I guess the bad news is that I don't think Arabs did either, or anyone did actually.

Vicsim out.  peace, fakeness, and polarity to you all.

----------


## Guest

Interesting, very interesting.

----------


## Dan40

Conspiracy Idiots are self-debunking.

39 beams or 59 beams?  Indicating false, staged photos.  The WTC buildings are GONE.  Planes or explosives, full of people or empty.  What need is there of false photos?

NONE.

One must be desperate to explain the unexplainable, to avoid reality.  That I understand, reality is absolutely unforgiving and sometimes horrible.  Try religion instead of conspiracies.

Victim photos.  So some people have a camera face.  Didn't you know that?  Some photos have been copied many times, the quality diminishes with each copy.

Bottle shadow?  A rookie photo-bug could tell you that is the results of a flash, not ambient light.

What a way to waste your life.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Popular Mechanics had a great series? of articles.   Actually i don't remember now if it was a series or just one big one, that debunked the conspiracy theories revolving around this attack.   I read it online.
> 
> And isn't it odd that with every attack on this country rather here or in some other location, someone always comes up with some conspiracy theory involving US?    Maybe THAT is the conspiracy.


Yes, that was a great article:   http://www.popularmechanics.com/tech...y/news/1227842

----------


## Agravan

My brother in law was there and witnessed the bodies falling and hitting the ground. Wait till I tell him that what he saw were actually CGI animations. Boy, will he be relieved.

----------

Cap (12-30-2012),Irascible Crusader (12-30-2012)

----------


## garyo

It was George Bush on the grassy knoll.

----------


## Guest

> My brother in law was there and witnessed the bodies falling and hitting the ground. Wait till I tell him that what he saw were actually CGI animations. Boy, will he be relieved.


Well, if we're putting on a conspiracy hat...no one was close enough to those buildings to see bodies hit the ground or see if they were actually people.  They had it well cordoned off and no one going in and out aside from rescue people.  That day in New York people literally were running away from the building not standing around it or up close to it.  He might have seen something but he wasn't close enough to see bodies.

I know people who worked in the building and they said that when they evac'd they just kept running and running like the first responders said to do.

Remember, they weren't sure if there were going to be anymore planes hitting nearby buildings.  People were literally running for their lives that day.

----------


## Dan40

CONSPIRACY THEORISTS CLAIM:

The sinking of the Lusitania was a conspiracy to get us in WWI.

The bombing of Pearl Harbor was a conspiracy to get us into WWII.

The Kennedy assassination   was a conspiracy.

The MLK assassination was a conspiracy.

We have over 150 years of conspiracy wackos claiming dozens of various conspiracies.  That NOT ONE "insider" has ever confessed or that not one conspiracy has ever been confirmed does not 'prove' that conspiracy theorist are nuts.  But it sure makes it look like they are.

----------


## Guest

> CONSPIRACY THEORISTS CLAIM:
> 
> The sinking of the Lusitania was a conspiracy to get us in WWI.
> 
> The bombing of Pearl Harbor was a conspiracy to get us into WWII.
> 
> The Kennedy assassination   was a conspiracy.
> 
> The MLK assassination was a conspiracy.
> ...


Didn't Don Smith say he knew about Pearl Harbor before hand?  I think they FOIA'd some naval records, too, awhile back.  It was on the History Channel.  I also think there were some people who said they had info on the Kennedy thing, too.

*shrugs*

I wouldn't tell if I had insider knowledge of shit this big.  There is a finite list of people who know stuff and they'd eventually get around to figuring out it was you and bustin' a cap in yo ass.

----------


## Dan40

> Didn't Don Smith say he knew about Pearl Harbor before hand?  I think they FOIA'd some naval records, too, awhile back.  It was on the History Channel.  I also think there were some people who said they had info on the Kennedy thing, too.
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> I wouldn't tell if I had insider knowledge of shit this big.  There is a finite list of people who know stuff and they'd eventually get around to figuring out it was you and bustin' a cap in yo ass.


Silly and hopeless.

----------


## Agravan

> Well, if we're putting on a conspiracy hat...no one was close enough to those buildings to see bodies hit the ground or see if they were actually people. They had it well cordoned off and no one going in and out aside from rescue people. That day in New York people literally were running away from the building not standing around it or up close to it. He might have seen something but he wasn't close enough to see bodies.
> 
> I know people who worked in the building and they said that when they evac'd they just kept running and running like the first responders said to do.
> 
> Remember, they weren't sure if there were going to be anymore planes hitting nearby buildings. People were literally running for their lives that day.


I'm sure he'll also be glad to know he was not close enough to see anything either. dang, where were you guys when he had to get counseling for this? You could have saved him a heck of a lot of money.

----------


## Dan40

> I'm sure he'll also be glad to know he was not close enough to see anything either. dang, where were you guys when he had to get counseling for this? You could have saved him a heck of a lot of money.


IF Hollywood staged it, the realism would be perfect and unquestioned.  They'd examine each frame and redo if there was any question.  2 large aircraft, over 100,000 pounds of fuel, and millions of tons of buildings ARE going to make an near undecipherable mess.  Exactly what conspiracy idiots live for.
A conspiracy is easier to assimilate in one's mind than the REALITY that we face severe DANGER every day.  Reality, very scary.  Conspiracy, everything is explained, and peaceful.  Conspiracy idiots hide their heads in bullshit.

----------

Agravan (12-31-2012)

----------


## Network

I regret this thread.  Forgive me, holidays include a lot of spare time to dive to deeply into the truth.

I will ignore how all of the (4) live videos and ~(10) amateur videos of the event have been roundly proven as impossible and laughable digital fakes which have fooled most of the world.  It gives me hope for mankind, I mean the 2 parties fool them, so what more could I really expect?

I didn't mean to bring alleged _victims_ into the picture, but Calypso asked for them.  Fact is, I cannot expose you to the 100% evidence of at least 80% fakery of everything involved with 9/11 digital evidence in this thread, and I will not carry it beyond this thread.  

If you wanna know, search through the 1000 pages of evidence I presented in the link earlier.  I'm sorry, so sorry.  Beam me up, Scottie.

----------


## Guest

> I regret this thread.  Forgive me, holidays include a lot of spare time to dive to deeply into the truth.
> 
> I will ignore how all of the (4) live videos and ~(10) amateur videos of the event have been roundly proven as impossible and laughable digital fakes which have fooled most of the world.  It gives me hope for mankind, I mean the 2 parties fool them, so what more could I really expect?
> 
> I didn't mean to bring alleged _victims_ into the picture, but Calypso asked for them.  Fact is, I cannot expose you to the 100% evidence of at least 80% fakery of everything involved with 9/11 digital evidence in this thread, and I will not carry it beyond this thread.  
> 
> If you wanna know, search through the 1000 pages of evidence I presented in the link earlier.  I'm sorry, so sorry.  Beam me up, Scottie.


I think it's pretty interesting, Network.  Totally killed my symbolism thread, but...hey...it's not like I wrote that hoping people would respond.

----------


## Network

> I think it's pretty interesting, Network.  Totally killed my symbolism thread, but...hey...it's not like I wrote that hoping people would respond.



You put it in the Religious forum!  I could contribute so much to symbolism that I can't even begin to.  It's been studied everywhere.  I'm sure people see it, just most don't care or relate it to any real meaning.  

Put the symbolism in real events in that thread.  I've seen more...and more... :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> You put it in the Religious forum!  I could contribute so much to symbolism that I can't even begin to.  It's been studied everywhere.  I'm sure people see it, just most don't care or relate it to any real meaning.  
> 
> Put the symbolism in real events in that thread.  I've seen more...and more...


Yes, indeed it is everywhere these days.  Almost like someone's communicating a message using movies.

----------


## Maximatic

> You put it in the Religious forum!  I could contribute so much to symbolism that I can't even begin to.  It's been studied everywhere.  I'm sure people see it, just most don't care or relate it to any real meaning.  
> 
> Put the symbolism in real events in that thread.  I've seen more...and more...


Isn't it the Religion and Philosophy forum?
I think this forum needs a Media forum.

----------


## Guest

> Isn't it the Religion and Philosophy forum?
> I think this forum needs a Media forum.


I wasn't sure where to put it, so I figured it could be "philosophy".

----------


## Maximatic

> You put it in the Religious forum!  I could contribute so much to symbolism that I can't even begin to.  It's been studied everywhere.  I'm sure people see it, just most don't care or relate it to any real meaning.  
> 
> Put the symbolism in real events in that thread.  I've seen more...and more...


Go ahead and contribute! I need some more on this for the website. There's a section for it and it's empty.

----------


## Network

> Yes, indeed it is everywhere these days.  Almost like someone's communicating a message using movies.



They are.  They're telling you (_them_) that the fake shit did not really happen and it was like Snow White eating an apple in a cartoon.

----------


## Guest

> They are.  They're telling you (_them_) that the fake shit did not really happen and it was like Snow White eating an apple in a cartoon.


I use Snow White for a reason.  It, too, is a symbol.  I have black hair and white skin, ate a poisoned apple and slept for a very, very long time.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Are you attempting to say that no one died on 9-11 and that it was a Lucas Arts type bit that everyone fell for?  What about the people on the ground?

----------


## Network

> I use Snow White for a reason.  It, too, is a symbol.  I have black hair and white skin, ate a poisoned apple and slept for a very, very long time.


That's why I called you out on it.  So, how many dwarfs have you kidnapped?  Can't hide it now, you're busted.

----------


## Guest

> That's why I called you out on it.  So, how many dwarfs have you kidnapped?  Can't hide it now, you're busted.


Not sure.  How many do you think I've kidnapped?

----------


## Network

> Are you attempting to say that no one died on 9-11 and that it was a Lucas Arts type bit that everyone fell for?  What about the people on the ground?



Here you go, buddy.  Best I can do, but you would have to thoroughly go through the links in this post to really see all that _we've seen_....actually just most towards the bottom linking to septemberclues help the most.  

Allegedly, only 1 FEMA photographer was allowed to take pics at ground zero and those pictures are blatantly fake, and they release new pics in *2010*, which are probably worse.  Even the rubble photography is fake.

No affiliation to Ron Paul
http://www.dailypaul.com/120138/deco...cember-31-2009


Rubble
http://cluesforum.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=489

New images
http://cluesforum.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=410


I don't feel good linking to other forums.  They would quickly kick you out anyways.  LOL

----------


## Network

> Not sure.  How many do you think I've kidnapped?



I've always thought you had at least 3 dwarfs to your name.  I knew it would be an odd number.  That's a mighty big apple in the hands of your avatar, so what is the symbolism of that dwarf head contained within?

----------


## Guest

> I've always thought you had at least 3 dwarfs to your name.  I knew it would be an odd number.  That's a mighty big apple in the hands of your avatar, so what is the symbolism of that dwarf head contained within?


My innocence was stolen by passion that was shadowed by death.  I mistakingly trusted the "government"/queen and ate of the apple, whereupon I fell into a deep slumber.  The apple imparted knowledge but robbed me of my innocence and my passion.  

Now, have I been "wakened"...yes or no?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Here you go, buddy.  Best I can do, but you would have to thoroughly go through the links in this post to really see all that _we've seen_....actually just most towards the bottom linking to septemberclues help the most.  
> 
> Allegedly, only 1 FEMA photographer was allowed to take pics at ground zero and those pictures are blatantly fake, and they release new pics in *2010*, which are probably worse.  Even the rubble photography is fake.
> 
> No affiliation to Ron Paul
> http://www.dailypaul.com/120138/deco...cember-31-2009
> 
> 
> Rubble
> ...


I've started reading but I've had too much to drink to absorb this.  I'll see to reading it later.  I like a good conspiracy.

----------


## Network

> My innocence was stolen by passion that was shadowed by death.  I mistakingly trusted the "government"/queen and ate of the apple, whereupon I fell into a deep slumber.  The apple imparted knowledge but robbed me of my innocence and my passion.  
> 
> Now, have I been "wakened"...yes or no?



Just as long as your innocence has been robbed from you, yes, you have been wakened.

----------


## Network

> I've started reading but I've had too much to drink to absorb this.  I'll see to reading it later.  I like a good conspiracy.



Cool.  It's actually all in those forums and took me a few weeks to digest the fact that...they nailed it.  That dailypaul post is just a summary of the theory from the main video/picture debunker.

Paul McCartney is dead btw.  just kidding!  (maybe?)

----------


## Dan40

> Here you go, buddy.  Best I can do, but you would have to thoroughly go through the links in this post to really see all that _we've seen_....actually just most towards the bottom linking to septemberclues help the most.  
> 
> Allegedly, only 1 FEMA photographer was allowed to take pics at ground zero and those pictures are blatantly fake, and they release new pics in *2010*, which are probably worse.  Even the rubble photography is fake.
> 
> No affiliation to Ron Paul
> http://www.dailypaul.com/120138/deco...cember-31-2009
> 
> 
> Rubble
> ...


1. A site where any wacko can post anything they want,,,,,and do.

2. A forum no different than this forum.  When I say there was no fakery, it was a real attack.  My post has EQUAL validity to the wacko posts.

3. Same as 2.

note:  When claiming photos have been FAKED, keep in mind it is the photos YOU  are relying on that are the FAKES!

----------


## Coolwalker

> Not sure.  How many do you think I've kidnapped?


Me, me, you can kidnap me!

----------

Paperback Writer (01-03-2013)

----------


## Network

Go debunk the undebunkable thread.  Or you can try it right here and I will laugh.

That leaning tower did not topple over, but it shot straight down through a stronger structure below it.  Ahahaha.








> "Up to a few years ago, this family had 'only' three members: I compiled them one by one - as I pursued my comprehensive scrutiny of all the available 9/11 STILL IMAGERY published by the news media. This photo-trio is officially credited to three different news media photographers:





> - *Thomas Nilsson* (of the Norwegian populist tabloid "VG")
> - *Gulnara Samoilova* (photo-retoucher for the Associated Press)
> - *Amy Sancetta* (veteran photographer for the Associated Press) 
> 
> We are asked to believe that all three of them captured the below three still photos of the WTC2. In addition to these images' remarkably similar viewing angles we can see that, by observing the smoke patterns, all three are clearly meant to have been snapped at the *exact same split second in time.* Imagine that! (Moreover, one may legitimately wonder why the blue Millenium Hotel is entirely missing in image 1 and 2):"
> 
> 
> 
> "But it gets sillier still. In 2010, a huge batch of never-seen-before, higher-quality 9/11 imagery suddenly emerged on the scene. The official explanation - get this - was that ABC (yes, the TV network!) had filed a FOIA to force NIST to release heaps of imagery that they had, allegedly, used for their investigations - and kept under wraps for all of 9 years!... 
> ...



The 1st two photos in the 1st compilation also have some horrible cases of the columns curving and merging into the side of the building in obviously unreal, impossible fashion.  Not only the tower, but also the building on the right.

Curving in different directions, as if the impossible curves were not bad enough.

Thomas Nilsson and Gulnara Samoilova's pics are fantastically fictional.  They may be fictional characters themselves.

----------


## Network

Breaking the laws.  City zoomed away, ridiculous capture of helicopter parts - no zoom.


Nope.

----------


## Dan40

> Go debunk the undebunkable thread.  Or you can try it right here and I will laugh.
> 
> That leaning tower did not topple over, but it shot straight down through a stronger structure below it.  Ahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!st shot, Tree in foreground, 2nd tower to the right.
2nd shot, no trees in foreground, 2nd tower to the right,
3rd shot,  blue building now in foreground, no trees, no 2nd tower.

There are all short at the same moment from the same angle? By 3 different people? dumb.

And a super heated structure is supposed to collapse with full structural integrity?  No bending, no twisting , no breaking allowed?  Under your rules, it cannot collapse.  Where did "THEY" hide it?

----------

